# JTek Alfine bar-end shifter



## sean newell (Aug 15, 2006)

Can I get recommendations of where to actually buy one, that has as internet shopping site & will ship to Australia.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Bad news, the inventor/manufacturer is a single worker shop and he has some very serious health issues. They're out of production for now with no set return date.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

Call Harris Cyclery and Aaron's Bicycle Repair. They're the only two shops I can think of that might have one in stock.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

I wish him well. The Jtek shifter is such a great looking and useful product. I can only assume Jay is an engineering ninja. We need folks like him.


----------



## irrah (Dec 18, 2008)

On-One,http://www.on-one-shop.co.uk/acatalog/copy_of_Alfine.html
Maybe On-One Australia ? http://www.onone.com.au/


----------

